# How to make stand-a-lone a) programming track b) testing track



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi friends,

Happy new year 

I am using nce powercab. The main issue is recently I have been burning decoders on new installations, so I figured I need a way to test my newly dcc trains safety 

I heard that making a programming track and test track with resistors will help limit the current and save the decoder a bit. I read online that both programming and test tracks are 2 different things.

I don't intend to integrate the track into my layout.

A) anyone has schematic diagram?

B) what kind of resistors and the specs of resistors to use?

Thanks 

Musicwerks


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

You don't need resistors. Just switching to programming track mode on whatever DCC system you have, automatically protects your decoders by only putting out low voltage and current, You can't even make the motor spin in programming mode. The only movement you'll ever see on the prog trck will from read backs and then just slight movement from each readback. If you want you can just remove your other locos from the main and use you layout as a programming track.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Im using an NCE PC too. All I have is a 6 ft programming track to play with. Two pieces of flex soldered together. I wired the PCs board straight to the rails. No resistors. Have successfully installed and programmed 2 locos on it. And ran them both on it simultaneously.

If you read the decoders guide, especially for steam, the main issue would more likely be not enough power getting to the train. I was starting to think I might need a booster but its been ok so far. The track reads like 14.2 volts and decoder is putting out just over 12.

What boards you been using and what type of locos? If theyre originally dc and youre trying to make them dcc, you have to take extra steps to isolate the motor or it will fry the board. Ive never done it. Only upgraded dcc ready so somebody else would have to help there. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------

